# "Em cima da cama" ou "sobre a cama"



## Laranjeira

Oi, pessoal! Qual das seguintes preposições é correta: "em cima da cama", ou "sobre a cama", falando por exeplo da posição de um pôster ou retrato?


----------



## Vanda

Neste caso, sobre a cama.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Também se pode dizer, por cima da cama.


----------



## xiskxisk

Sobre a cama ou por cima da cama.

Em cima da cama remete para algo pousado na cama.


----------



## Laranjeira

Muito obrigada!


----------



## patriota

Outra opção é _acima de_:


			
				http://www.vilamulher.com.br/decoracao/decoracao-e-design/pendurar-quadros-nao-arrisque-a-decoracao-12886.html said:
			
		

> Se quiser pendurar três quadros, por exemplo, *acima do* sofá, o ideal é usar a liberdade a favor da decoração, principalmente se as peças tiverem medidas diferentes.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Já para o quadro único pendurado *acima da* cama de casal, no quarto, a dica é: centralize-o em relação à cama e não à parede.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

patriota said:


> Outra opção é _acima de_:



Gramaticalmente, não há nada de errado com essa locução adverbial, mas em Portugal seria improvável que a alguém a empregasse neste contexto, salvo melhor opinião.


----------



## englishmania

Por cima da cama, na parede, ...


----------



## Carfer

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Gramaticalmente, não há nada de errado com essa locução adverbial, mas em Portugal seria improvável que a alguém a empregasse neste contexto, salvo melhor opinião.



Talvez não seja assim tão improvável, há muito quem use. A mim, ambas as frases soam naturais. O que está em causa é apenas a colocação num plano superior e _'acima'_ é perfeitamente adequado para representar essa situação, até talvez com menos ambiguidade do que '_por cima_' que pode sugerir _sobre_ a cama.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Não quero ser polémico, mas nunca ouvi ninguém que use a língua com propriedade expressar-se dessa forma. É quase uma questão de gosto, e apesar do que se diz, normalmente, sobre esse assunto, há uns melhores do que outros.


----------



## patriota

No Brasil, podem ouvir também _atrás_:





			
				http://bbel.uol.com.br/decoracao/post/projetos/projetos-completos/casas-de-veraneio-com-decoracao-sofisticada said:
			
		

> Objetos de decoração utilizam tons verdes que lembram as cores praianas.* O quadro atrás da cama* dá um toque peculiar e mais natural ao ambiente.


----------



## Carfer

Também sem querer polemizar, não vejo onde esteja a impropriedade.  '_Se quiser pendurar três quadros, por exemplo, acima do sofá..._', '_Num andar acima do meu vive F.._.' ou seja, num lugar, num ponto superior.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Carfer said:


> Também sem querer polemizar, não vejo onde esteja a impropriedade.  '_Se quiser pendurar três quadros, por exemplo, acima do sofá..._', '_Num andar acima do meu vive F.._.' ou seja, num lugar, num ponto superior.



Não sei, parece-me que é apenas uma questão de gosto pessoal. Além disso, não querendo (muito menos!) parecer snob, aos meus ouvidos, esse advérbio tem qualquer coisa que denota ignorância na sua formação, como adentro, afora, aquando, etc..


----------



## Carfer

Vai-me desculpar, mas _'adentro_', '_afora_' e '_aquando_' não têm nada de errado na sua formação.
'_Entrou pela casa adentro_', _'A sessão prosseguiu pela noite adentro'_ 
'_pela estrada afora'_, _'mar afora'
'Aquando da celebração do contrato, F... ainda não era proprietário de x'_


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Desculpe, mas, em bom rigor, os advérbios que cita não passam de plebeísmos. O que é que o impede de dizer, "pela noite dentro", "pela estrada fora", pelo "mar fora" ou, finalmente, "quando da celebração do contrato"? Pode-me dizer que conferem expressividade à língua, mas não pode negar que são advérbios que ganharam vida para a língua por via popular, não por via culta.


----------



## anaczz

Bem, o português inteiro ganhou vida por essa via...


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

anaczz said:


> Bem, o português moderno inteiro ganhou vida por essa via...



Sabe tão bem como eu que o património da língua, de qualquer língua, é constituído, fundamentalmente, por palavras derivadas por via erudita e palavras derivadas por via popular.


----------



## patriota

*TheRealMcCoy*, publiquei há quase um ano exemplos que você, talvez, também consideraria "plebeísmos", mas que eram na verdade as formas usadas pela corte portuguesa. Não caia no erro de fazer suposições sem pesquisa. Acesse o Corpus do Português e veja como autores usam há séculos a palavra _afora_, por exemplo.

Eis um fragmento de um texto do Padre António Vieira, reconhecido como um dos mais eloquentes oradores do séc. XVII:


> Isto é o que digo, e isto o que me parece, protestando que, assim nestes versos como em todos de Bandarra, não é minha tenção tirar a ninguém o direito que quiser ter neles, e muito menos dá-lo a outrem, que é o que no nosso reino mais se sente. Tudo o que fica dito são as cousas em que até agora mais palpavelmente temos visto cumpridas as profecias do Bandarra, as quais profecias já cumpridas, se bem se distinguirem e contarem, achar-se-á que são mais de cinquenta, *afora* infinitas outras cousas que delas dependem, e com elas se envolvem.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Isso está fora de questão, embora o autor que cita não seja um dos meus preferidos quanto ao uso da língua. Quanto à corte portuguesa, julgo que não desconhece a reputação de que gozou, durante largos períodos da nossa história mais recente, da sua tola afetação e imensa ignorância.


----------



## anaczz

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Sabe tão bem como eu que o património da língua, de qualquer língua, é constituído, fundamentalmente, por palavras derivadas por via erudita e palavras derivadas por via popular.


Sim, portanto não vejo o ponto em "discriminar" palavras devido à sua origem. Se formos ao fundo da questão, nossa língua, derivada do latim vulgar, acrescida de montes de barbarismos, não tem nada de nobre. É mesmo a "última flor do lácio, inculta e bela"


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Não estou a discriminar nada, estou a fazer uma constatação.


----------



## wtrmute

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Desculpe, mas, em bom rigor, os advérbios que cita não passam de plebeísmos. O que é que o impede de dizer, "pela noite dentro", "pela estrada fora", pelo "mar fora" ou, finalmente, "quando da celebração do contrato"? Pode-me dizer que conferem expressividade à língua, mas não pode negar que são advérbios que ganharam vida para a língua por via popular, não por via culta.



Desculpe, mas não entendo que "dentro" e "adentro" sejam equivalentes, ou "fora" e "afora" — as primeiras são os advérbios primitivos, e as segundas os mesmos acrescidos da preposição "a" para dar ideia de movimento; a mesma distinção que se traça entre "onde" e "aonde", uma distinção que é frequentemente ignorada Brasil afora.  Neste sentido, não é diferente da velha distinção latina entre IN ou AD + ablativo e IN ou AD + acusativo.


----------



## Carfer

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Não estou a discriminar nada, estou a fazer uma constatação.



A sua constatação não se limitou à origem (sobre a qual não me pronuncio porque é questão que transcende a minha competência), foi bem para além dela. Qualificou-as de plebeísmo, termo no qual é difícil não entrever a carga depreciativa, e atirou-lhes até com o labéu da ignorância. Ora, nenhuma delas é mal falar nem tão pouco são exclusivas da "plebe" (passe o termo). Usam-nas os nossos melhores escritores, como a consulta ao corpus sugerida pelo patriota abundantemente demonstra, e são comuns na imprensa e nos escritos de pessoas que não são propriamente ignorantes. O facto de terem alternativas em 'fora', 'dentro' e 'quando' não as deslegitima. Devo dizer, aliás, que '_aquando_', em construções como a que citei, é muito mais frequente do que '_quando_' no meu meio. Não vou sugerir a linguagem do Direito como modelo, mas objecto a que alguém sugira que é a expressão de ignorantes.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Carfer said:


> A sua constatação não se limitou à origem (sobre a qual não me pronuncio porque é questão que transcende a minha competência), foi bem para além dela. Qualificou-as de plebeísmo, termo no qual é difícil não entrever a carga depreciativa, e atirou-lhes até com o labéu da ignorância. Ora, nenhuma delas é mal falar nem tão pouco são exclusivas da "plebe" (passe o termo). Usam-nas os nossos melhores escritores, como a consulta ao corpus sugerida pelo patriota abundantemente demonstra, e são comuns na imprensa e nos escritos de pessoas que não são propriamente ignorantes. O facto de terem alternativas em 'fora', 'dentro' e 'quando' não as deslegitima. Devo dizer, aliás, que '_aquando_', em construções como a que citei, é muito mais frequente do que '_quando_' no meu meio. Não vou sugerir a linguagem do Direito como modelo, mas objecto a que alguém sugira que é a expressão de ignorantes.



Sabe, nós temos o péssimo hábito de não falar das questões que nos dividem. Nesta matéria, eu tenho sempre presente esta frase de Jefferson, e permita-me que a cite no original:" That truth is great and will prevail if left
to herself; that she is the proper and sufficient antagonist to error, and has nothing to fear from the conflict
unless by human interposition disarmed of her natural weapons, free argument and debate;errors ceasing to be dangerous when it is permitted freely to contradict them." Fonte:_A Bill for Establishing Religious Freedom_,
Chapter 82 (1779). Em tudo o que digo, _lato sensu_, procuro, acima de tudo, servir a verdade, exprimindo a
minha opinião de forma tão fundamentada quanto possível, e foi o que fiz, neste caso, sem qualquer preconcei-
to nem presunção.


----------



## Carfer

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Em tudo o que digo, _lato sensu_, procuro, acima de tudo, servir a verdade, exprimindo a
> minha opinião de forma tão fundamentada quanto possível, e foi o que fiz, neste caso, sem qualquer preconcei-
> to nem presunção.



Obviamente, parto do princípio de que estamos todos de boa-fé e contribuímos com o que sabemos e podemos.


----------



## Vanda

Estive sem visitar o fio e me surpreendo com o restante. Estamos todos no campo da discussão civilizada, certo?! Tenho certeza que sim!

O coitado do aprendiz estrangeiro vai ficar perdido com tantas nuances profundas mais pertinentes aos nativos do que aos aprendizes. Só pra lembrar!


----------



## anaczz

Diga-se de passagem, no Brasil, "pela noite dentro", "pela estrada fora", "pelo mar fora" soam estranhíssimos.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

wtrmute said:


> Desculpe, mas não entendo que "dentro" e "adentro" sejam equivalentes, ou "fora" e "afora" — as primeiras são os advérbios primitivos, e as segundas os mesmos acrescidos da preposição "a" para dar ideia de movimento; a mesma distinção que se traça entre "onde" e "aonde", uma distinção que é frequentemente ignorada Brasil afora.  Neste sentido, não é diferente da velha distinção latina entre IN ou AD + ablativo e IN ou AD + acusativo.



Tenho imenso respeito e, sobretudo, admiração, pelos bons cultores brasileiros da nossa língua comum. Os portugueses, neste aspecto, teriam muito a ganhar com a leitura dos melhores autores brasileiros, e não
estou a falar apenas da ficção e da poesia (vejam-se, p. ex., as excelentes, deliciosas, mesmo, traduções
brasileiras de algumas encíclicas papais, disponíveis no _site_ do Vaticano), mas, neste ponto, discordo 
_un tout petit peu _de si.



anaczz said:


> Diga-se de passagem, no Brasil, "pela noite dentro", "pela estrada fora", "pelo mar fora" soam estranhíssimos.



Desculpe, mas não acredito nisso.


----------



## Ari RT

Pode acreditar sem susto. Andei pelas cinco regiões do Brasil, conheci quase todos os Estados, vivi em mais de uma dúzia de cidades de seis diferentes Estados, sempre com o ouvido atento ao falar das gentes, que me encanta desde sempre. Fui abençoado com uma profissão que me trouxe amigos dos quatro cantos, até dos Estados que (ainda) não visitei. E dou fé de que é assim. 
Com um matiz: sempre entendi, e posso estar novamente enganado, "adentro" como prefixo ad (em direção de) + intro (porção interior), não como adição da preposição "a" ao advérbio "dentro". Similaridades etimológicas (com "dentro") à parte, quero sugerir na entrelinha que a expressão "adentro" vive por mérito próprio. Com maior razão "afora". 
Em resumo, assim o entendemos os brasileiros, é do nosso "gosto", já que é apenas isso o que está em pauta: "pelo mar" pressupõe movimento e pede "afora". Pela casa "adentro" é movimento no sentido de entrar na casa. Aliás, não se contesta o uso (no Brasil um tantinho afetado) do verbo adentrar. "Acaba de adentrar ao (sic) recinto o Exmo. Sr. Governador..." é fórmula onipresente nos cerimoniais, goste eu dela ou não.
Já a construção "afora o que já vimos..." ofende o meu "gosto". Não há, que eu perceba, razão para o "a".

Em tempo, as aspas na palavra "gosto" não têm intenção irônica (percebi ao revisar que poderiam ser interpretadas assim - mea culpa), senão simplesmente enfática.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Ari RT said:


> Pode acreditar sem susto. Andei pelas cinco regiões do Brasil, conheci quase todos os Estados, vivi em mais de uma dúzia de cidades de seis diferentes Estados, sempre com o ouvido atento ao falar das gentes, que me encanta desde sempre. Fui abençoado com uma profissão que me trouxe amigos dos quatro cantos, até dos Estados que (ainda) não visitei. E dou fé de que é assim.
> Com um matiz: sempre entendi, e posso estar novamente enganado, "adentro" como prefixo ad (em direção de) + intro (porção interior), não como adição da preposição "a" ao advérbio "dentro". Similaridades etimológicas (com "dentro") à parte, quero sugerir na entrelinha que a expressão "adentro" vive por mérito próprio. Com maior razão "afora".
> Em resumo, assim o entendemos os brasileiros, é do nosso "gosto", já que é apenas isso o que está em pauta: "pelo mar" pressupõe movimento e pede "afora". Pela casa "adentro" é movimento no sentido de entrar na casa. Aliás, não se contesta o uso (no Brasil um tantinho afetado) do verbo adentrar. "Acaba de adentrar ao (sic) recinto o Exmo. Sr. Governador..." é fórmula onipresente nos cerimoniais, goste eu dela ou não.
> Já a construção "afora o que já vimos..." ofende o meu "gosto". Não há, que eu perceba, razão para o "a".
> 
> Em tempo, as aspas na palavra "gosto" não têm intenção irônica (percebi ao revisar que poderiam ser interpretadas assim - mea culpa), senão simplesmente enfática.



Bem, a questão é esta, como eu a vejo: eu percebo e aprecio em alto grau o português do Brasil, e acho até que ele é uma contribuição fundamental para o enriquecimento e a renovação da língua, mas há_ turns of phrase _vossos (desculpe o anglicismo, mas acho-o um primor) que nunca farão vencimento aqui, e vice-versa. Portanto, não valem de muito estas polémicas, a não ser para passar tempo (e já agora, para ganhar mais alguns _brownie points_!)


----------



## guihenning

anaczz said:


> Diga-se de passagem, no Brasil, "pela noite dentro", "pela estrada fora", "pelo mar fora" soam estranhíssimos.


Pois soam!
A música da Chapeuzinho Vermelho jamais seria a mesma


----------



## guihenning

Acima também é boa opção como já disseram… E «_atrás da cama_» seja, talvez, o mais usado no Brasil.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Pra ser bem sincero, não vejo qualquer diferença (pragmática) entre _"em cima da cama"_ e _"sobre a cama"_. Talvez falte um pouco de contextualização?

- Onde fica o retrato de seus avós?
- Em cima da cama/ Sobre a cama. _(Tanto faz a resposta. A improbabilidade de alguém manter um retrato jazendo em cima do colchão barra uma interpretação diferente.)_

- Cadê meu poster da Tarja Turunen?
- Desculpe, tive que limpar o seu quarto. Coloquei sobre a cama/ em cima da cama. _(Pelo contexto entende-se que o poster foi mudado de seu lugar original e no momento jaz em cima do colchão, barrando um outro significado.)_

Isso pra não mencionar "acima", que como outros já disseram, é uma boa alternativa para PB.


----------



## guihenning

Pela sua ótica faz todo o sentido, mas "em cima da cama" ainda sempre me remeterá a algo que está sobre o colchão. Já me ecoa na cabeça a minha mãe dizendo "_Guilherme! Não deixe toalha molhada em cima da cama!!!_"


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Tal contexto, na minha humilde opinião, barra qualquer outra interpretação. Se ela disesse "Não deixe a toalha molhada *sobre* a cama!" você não imaginaria um cabide para a toalha pairando em cima da cama, imaginaria?

Por isso considero o contexto como fator determinante neste assunto.


----------



## Vanda

_Ditto_. Contexto é tudo. E acho que já fomos muito longe na discussão do sexo dos anjos, não? 
Deu!


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

wtrmute said:


> Desculpe, mas não entendo que "dentro" e "adentro" sejam equivalentes, ou "fora" e "afora" — as primeiras são os advérbios primitivos, e as segundas os mesmos acrescidos da preposição "a" para dar ideia de movimento; a mesma distinção que se traça entre "onde" e "aonde", uma distinção que é frequentemente ignorada Brasil afora.  Neste sentido, não é diferente da velha distinção latina entre IN ou AD + ablativo e IN ou AD + acusativo.



Desculpe voltar à vaca fria, mas acho que fiz aqui um _double take. O_s advérbios que cita e os outros do mesmo tipo significam a mesmíssima coisa.

Certas opiniões sobre a língua, expressas aqui, fazem-me lembrar a história do Eça, que, tendo utilizado num dos seus textos a expressão,
"olhos rasgados e profundos", foi corrigido por um tipógrafo nestes termos: "Olhos rasgados e _numerosamente_ profundos".


----------

